# How To Fishing In Flow River



## fishingshopss (Aug 26, 2014)

Many anglers want fishing at large rivers,will have the feeling of perplexity,and don't know how to fishing in so much big river, beacuse the river area is wide, the river's flow velocity is too fast,break up the fish group and don't know where the fish go; actually most of the fish are concentrated st the coast of the river,and we only need to do divided coast into separate individual,think coast is small waters area,give up the river center, so now fishing will feel easier.


----------

